# Hard weekend hunt with a couple kills



## rjtaylor925 (Feb 22, 2015)

Made the 8 hour trip from Tennessee to Louisiana last weekend to do a predator hunt with my cousin and uncle. My uncle and I hunted his deer lease from sun up until 2 without any luck. We had done several stands and I was starting to get a little lazy with the call. We set up about 20 yards apart looking opposite directions down a 4 wheeler trail. The call had been going about 15 minutes and I had shuffled through cottontail in distress rodent in distress and was ending the stand with pups in distress. I had given up and turned the call off. When I turned to the left to look at my uncle he had his 30-06 mounted. After 2 rounds he had his first called coyote on the ground. It was an old male and his k9s were just nubs.

The next day my cousin and I hunted a different piece of property. We had made several stands and had time for one more before we were heading out to watch the super bowl. While looking for the perfect spot we stumbled upon some cat tracks and 2 different bird kills. I told him this was the spot. I set the call and the decoy up in the road and started with robin in distress then starling in distress and last was baby cottontail. We were only six minutes into the stand and he popped out at about 100 yards. He was dialed in on the decoy and he closed the distance to 40 yards in less than a minute when my cousin shot him with his AR. It was a real celebration because it had been 2 years and countless empty stands for my cousin and he killed his first predator.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sweet congrats thanks for sharing


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good job put'in those toothy critters down in the dirt. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the coyote and bobcat !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

.30-06. My kind of varmint rifle.

Good work, men.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking at that cover I commend you all for seeing anything. Congrats!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats on drop a couple critters. Hunting with family makes it all the better!


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Man that is a beautiful cat! Really nice spots and color. Great job


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow great job! Awesome to help someone get their first cat!


----------

